

Some Pig - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2013/03/some-pig.html

======
shanelja
You make a good point - quite often we can get lost in the complexity of our
own brilliance and feel above the simpler ways of explaining things. We seem
to have a double standard, in that we want people to be like us, but we also
hide it behind esoteric language and ideas.

I think the world would be a much simpler place, if we could just say what we
mean without having to articulate it with unnecessary padding.

